# GOP Rep Chris Collins arrested/indicted for insider trading



## DrLove (Aug 8, 2018)

This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!

Rep. Chris Collins, R-N.Y., will be indicted by the Justice Department on insider trading charges, federal prosecutors announced Wednesday morning.

The indictment relates to "securities of Innate Immunotherapeutics ... an Australian biotechnology company on whose board of directors Christopher Collins served," the DOJ said​
New York GOP Rep. Chris Collins to be indicted on insider trading charges


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m sure Trump can find room for someone with his qualifications


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 8, 2018)

Whee! The DOJ & FBI does great work!


----------



## August West (Aug 8, 2018)

GOP congressman Chris Collins of New York was arrested for insider trading. Perhaps he`ll be locked up with crooked Hillary. She is locked up isn`t she?
New York GOP Rep. Chris Collins arrested over insider trading charges


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!
> 
> Rep. Chris Collins, R-N.Y., will be indicted by the Justice Department on insider trading charges, federal prosecutors announced Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...





DrLove said:


> This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!
> 
> Rep. Chris Collins, R-N.Y., will be indicted by the Justice Department on insider trading charges, federal prosecutors announced Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...



*


*
*Why did NY Rep. Chris Collins endorse Donald Trump?*

*When will Chris spew on the Great Douche?*

*

*

*The DOPer Great Douche smell. *
*Well, Stench! ** Attracts the best criminals!*


----------



## DrLove (Aug 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I’m sure Trump can find room for someone with his qualifications



LoL - Can you feel a pardon about to drop? Hey - he can work with Wilbur Ross!


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

I just saw on Fox news that he had been arrested.
They said his name over and over again and not one time did they mention he was a Republican.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!
> ...


Well that certainly seems to be the case.
How many more criminals in the GOP before it’s all over?


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sure Trump can find room for someone with his qualifications
> ...



FFS?! I did not think about that. 
As I feel in the NEW DOPer America. Pardons are O'plenty for all Dopers crimes.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



I want to see the Manafort Pardon!

PARDON MANAFORT!  PARDON MANAFORT! PARDON MANAFORT!
It will only MAGA..Faster!


----------



## Claudette (Aug 8, 2018)

Don't hold your breath for Hitlery to ever land in jail. You'd be pissing up a rope.

As for Collins. If he's found guilty he WILL land in jail.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

Just watched Fox again reporting on Chris Collins mentioning his name over and over again and not one time mentioning that he’s a Republican.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


To pardon him he has to be found guilty.
So you want to pardon the guy convicted of a couple a dozen Felonies and that’ll make America great again?
That’s just stupid.
Out right ignorant and stupid.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I just saw on Fox news that he had been arrested.
> They said his name over and over again and not one time did they mention he was a Republican.



That's what they do EVERY time. If a Democrat is arrested they say the word loudly in EVERY SENTENCE.
Ditto with our local Sinclair Media affiliate ...
Gotta love the Trump News Networks!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



That's not correct.  A pardon may be issued preemptively, as in the case of Richard Nixon.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



I believe you to be correct and yep - Nixon never saw a courtroom.
Also, Trump even issued one to Crooked Sheriff Joe prior to his sentencing.
I'd not put it past him - NOTHING Donald loves more than the power of the pardon.
That said, if he were to pardon Collins now - He'd just be indicted on a state level.
They'll also be coming after Collins son and his buddies who he tipped off. They then shorted the stock based on the tip.
Collins would be forced to testify against them with no 5th amendment privilege. 
Bad idea all the way around, but Donald J Trump is full of those ;-)


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 8, 2018)

This time it's insider trading. This conservative didn't believe what little laws we have on insider trading apply to him or his family. He's been arrested, his son and his son's future father in law have been arrested.

New York GOP Rep. Chris Collins arrested over insider trading charges


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Aug 8, 2018)

Chris Collins has been charged with multiple counts of securities fraud, making false statements, and wire fraud.  He sits in a safe Republican district, but he can't be removed from the ballot at this point, per state law.  Will voters break across the aisle to get him out of office, or will they decide that voting for someone under federal indictment no big deal?

GOP Rep. Collins indicted, charged with securities fraud


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

Chris Collins was the very first Republican politician In Congress that endorsed Donald Trump.

Is anyone surprised by that?


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


Who resigned because that was pretty much a statement of guilt.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

Chris Collins was the first guy in Congress to endorse Donald Trump.

Over $100 million.
my God.

The guy already had 60 million.
This is greedy as giving tax cuts to billionaires.
Who could be so stupid they would support such a thing as tax cuts to billionaires?
Oh wait, never mind.


----------



## JWBooth (Aug 8, 2018)

Or will they give him the benefit of the doubt until conviction, at which time a special election can be held to fill the seat?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Just watched Fox again reporting on Chris Collins mentioning his name over and over again and not one time mentioning that he’s a Republican.



Shocked. I'm' shocked, I tell ya'!
Fox cable channel is fucking totally biased.
They are Trump's bitch.

They can't get away with it on their website, though.
New York Rep. Christopher Collins indicted on insider trading charges


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Aug 8, 2018)

August West said:


> GOP congressman Chris Collins of New York was arrested for insider trading. Perhaps he`ll be locked up with crooked Hillary. She is locked up isn`t she?
> New York GOP Rep. Chris Collins arrested over insider trading charges



Yeah, 2.5 years and Trey Gowdy fried her ass as well as several other indictments and guilty pleas.
It was a brilliant right wing coup.
Sorry you missed it.


----------



## JLW (Aug 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I’m sure Trump can find room for someone with his qualifications


Trump will give him a job at Trump U.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 8, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Chris Collins has been charged with multiple counts of securities fraud, making false statements, and wire fraud.  He sits in a safe Republican district, but he can't be removed from the ballot at this point, per state law.  Will voters break across the aisle to get him out of office, or will they decide that voting for someone under federal indictment no big deal?
> 
> GOP Rep. Collins indicted, charged with securities fraud




If we were dealing with the republicans of my parent's time I would say they would vote democratic before voting for an indicted politician.

We aren't dealing with my parent's republicans. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all if they still voted for him and if he won. 

I've lost any hope that today's republicans have anything close to decent morals or ethics.


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

DrLove said:


> This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!
> 
> Rep. Chris Collins, R-N.Y., will be indicted by the Justice Department on insider trading charges, federal prosecutors announced Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...


Are you as happy when a democratic crook bites the dust? News flash, a crook is a crook. You partisan assholes are comical.


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Chris Collins was the very first Republican politician In Congress that endorsed Donald Trump.
> 
> Is anyone surprised by that?


Who cares?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 8, 2018)

dave p said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Collins was the very first Republican politician In Congress that endorsed Donald Trump.
> ...



Notice how all the left idiots are basking in Collins arrest. If he were a Dem you wouldn't be seeing a thread about that.

If Collins is tried and found guilty he will pay the price. A crook, is a crook, is a crook.


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Exactly. The left are the basis of the division in this country.


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> I just saw on Fox news that he had been arrested.
> They said his name over and over again and not one time did they mention he was a Republican.


Because it doesn’t matter what party he is with. A crook is a crook. You sniveling little divisionists are pathetic little pricks


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> This time it's insider trading. This conservative didn't believe what little laws we have on insider trading apply to him or his family. He's been arrested, his son and his son's future father in law have been arrested.
> 
> New York GOP Rep. Chris Collins arrested over insider trading charges


You people are hilarious. Any one who has to attach party affiliation to a crime is pathetic. Who cares what party? A crook is a crook. Somehow in your feeble mind, because they attached party to him it justifies your hate for another party. You loons shouldn’t be allowed to  procreate.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2018)

If guilty, throw the book at him, just as with this Dem-
Sheldon Silver, former NY Assembly speaker, convicted in corruption trial  - CNNPolitics
And this 
Top Democrats call for NH senator to resign after arrest for domestic violence | New Hampshire


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Chris Collins was the first guy in Congress to endorse Donald Trump.
> 
> Over $100 million.
> my God.
> ...


I guess in your little mind this is somehow tied to Trump


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Just watched Fox again reporting on Chris Collins mentioning his name over and over again and not one time mentioning that he’s a Republican.


CNN & MSNBC never ever mention the party (Democrats) when they're indicted or convicted.....unless it's a Repug.

BTW, this is just another attempt by Democrats to steal a Republican seat.

They can't win straight up, so they have to use the corrupt FBI to spy on Republicans.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Chris Collins was the very first Republican politician In Congress that endorsed Donald Trump.
> 
> Is anyone surprised by that?


Probably why the FBI went after him.

I keep noticing this selective prosecution.

Hillary was guilty of insider trading, but Whitewater was let slide.
Hillary and Bill were guilty of hiding income from the IRS, but they were allowed to amend their return to avoid prosecution.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 8, 2018)

dave p said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Collins was the first guy in Congress to endorse Donald Trump.
> ...


Yes, but this selective prosecution is simply being used to steal seats.
Democrats don't have to worry about getting prosecuted for their white collar crimes as long as they play ball.


----------



## Mousterian (Aug 8, 2018)

dave p said:


> You sniveling little divisionists are pathetic little pricks


Wait, who's the divisionist?


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > You sniveling little divisionists are pathetic little pricks
> ...


The asshole that wrote the op and little whiny liberals that want everything their way.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > GOP congressman Chris Collins of New York was arrested for insider trading. Perhaps he`ll be locked up with crooked Hillary. She is locked up isn`t she?
> ...


Yeah I missed it to.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 8, 2018)

dave p said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > dave p said:
> ...


90% white on one side and everyone else on the other.
So who’s fault is it.
Everyone else of course.


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


What does color have to do with it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2018)

Congresscritters trade on insider information all the time


----------



## dave p (Aug 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> dave p said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Are you on drugs?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 9, 2018)

DrLove said:


> This doesn't indicate he's been arrested - but he has per MSNBC. Another Republican crook bites the dust!
> 
> Rep. Chris Collins, R-N.Y., will be indicted by the Justice Department on insider trading charges, federal prosecutors announced Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...




There must be some mistake.  Congressmen are exempt from the insider trading law.

Congress Tells Court That Congress Can’t Be Investigated for Insider Trading


insider trading is legal for congressmen647 - WhiteOut Press

Insider Trading ProCon.org


----------



## deanrd (Aug 10, 2018)

Since Collins and his son were both indicted, I'm sure Trump is watching this carefully.

Waiting to see if throwing your own son under the bus works.

The son is wondering the same thing about the father.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 10, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Don't hold your breath for Hitlery to ever land in jail. You'd be pissing up a rope.
> 
> As for Collins. If he's found guilty he WILL land in jail.


You repug dumb fucks have spent over 100 million dollars investigating the CLintons and came up with nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So shut the fuck up about crooked this or crooked that! Thanks for waisting our money!


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold your breath for Hitlery to ever land in jail. You'd be pissing up a rope.
> ...



The clintons were never investigated..you watch too much fake news.  If the clintons had been investigated they both would be in jail where they belong.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 10, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Go fuck your self you dumb fuck! I was alive during the Star investigation and the Bengazi investigation so you can take your Lying ass and sit and spin! Public record over 100 million spent investigating the Cliintons!


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Nonsense....what auseful idiot you are.  Bill was only investigated about his sexual exploits in the oval office and how he lied and thus was impeached for doing that.  

They never investigated his criminal activities in Arkansas.  

The benghazi thing was very limited in scope and basically wasn't pursued in a vigorous manner....john mccains statement summed up their lame approach...madam secretary your response is unacceptable and she was let go...a 100  million dollars....ridiculous.

Opinion | Yes, the Clintons should be investigated


----------



## evenflow1969 (Aug 10, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


No longer worth my time, I give not one shit opf your lying ass opinion! Have funb talking to saint pete buddy!


----------

